# Why is there no Las Vegas furcon?



## Alaricat (Nov 10, 2017)

I've heard of Eliotts winter festivities but those seem to be inactive and not really a con but an anthro party. I'm talking about an actual convention held at a convention hall. If anywhere should have a huge furry convention you'd think it would be vegas, and yet there is none. Any ideas as to why?


----------



## Simo (Nov 10, 2017)

Huh. There's is a big one in Reno (BLFC), that I've heard is really fun. Maybe the costs of holding one there are too high, as in how much the hotel would be, and such? But seems like they could find a spot, someplace, even if it was wasn't held at a hotel.

Oh, and that dumb CSI Episode! But hopefully that is now just a curious artifact, and really, compared to what goes on in Vegas, it's not even particularly shocking, when I really look at things.

Maybe see if there's a meet, and if anyone in the meet has thought about the idea? Good luck find some ctivity out there.

Haven't been to Vegas in a while, but I really love the Pinball museum...amazing place, that is.


----------



## Ciderfine (Dec 12, 2017)

I don't think giant animal fabric suits and 120 degree weather mix without some form of fatality. Vegas saw the episode of CSI and they laughed. They wont host anything because thousands of tourists come through vegas and reversing a few rooms when people who want to spend bank on all vegas has to offer makes more sense financially then having people hang out at a hotel and parade about for 2 days.

In those two days the hotels or convention centers could lose thousands in extra take ins. Last I checked, people at conventions of furry nature really dont have or spend a lot of money all around compared to the normal Vegas traffic. And also no doubt they want trouble, enough conventions have destroyed places; glory holes, freakishly vulgar activity and bystander can sadly see.  Bad rep.

Its a good place to visit if you are one, but not to fully be one 24/7. The civilian "cosplay" street actor scene is sadly brutal and can bring trouble. These street actors will think your here to talk their chance to snag a quick buck away from them and shit can happen fast. For those who haven't been there recently, minus the mass shooting, vegas is a crazy place. And wearing animal body parts of a suit will put a giant bullseye on you.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm actually glad Las Vegas doesn't have a con.... then I'd have to decide if a 17 hour drive would be worth it. BLFC is an easy 10 hour drive, and imo that's a little more palatable.


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2017)

It's a curiously sad, dumpy city really. I think I'd be really depressed, if I had to live there. I can take the place for maybe two days, tops. It just seems so fake, and what doesn't seem fake, seems depressing and poor? I like some of the canyons that are sorta close, up in Utah, a lot better...huh...maybe there should be a furry camping con : P


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Dec 15, 2017)

Simo said:


> It's a curiously sad, dumpy city really. I think I'd be really depressed, if I had to live there. I can take the place for maybe two days, tops. It just seems so fake, and what doesn't seem fake, seems depressing and poor? I like some of the canyons that are sorta close, up in Utah, a lot better...huh...maybe there should be a furry camping con : P



I'm guessing you're referring to Reno? If so, I totally agree with you. Last Vegas is actually really nice. North Vegas is another story.


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> I'm guessing you're referring to Reno? If so, I totally agree with you. Last Vegas is actually really nice. North Vegas is another story.



No, Vegas. I just find it depressing, in general? I mean, even the nice parts seem fake/prefabricated? Just not my sorta city, I guess! Plus, it tends to smell really bad, in the summer, I found: kind of like a festering amusement park? But, to each their own. I found what was left of the old part sorta interesting, but not much is left.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 16, 2017)

If Phoenix can have a con I don’t see why Vegas can’t have a con.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Dec 23, 2017)

tbh, i think it's because there's not a lot of furries here that *ask* for a con. There's plenty of us here and more than enough ideal venues (i.e. the Linq), but the city has no incentive to hold one since no one's expressed a desire to have one, as far as I know. Considering this is a tourist town, it'd be a damn good fit


----------



## AustinB (Jan 28, 2018)

Probably a few factors.

1. If it isn’t in the winter, it can be really hot out and might cause a lot of heat strokes for people in fur suits, and by the time it would be night, everyone would be tired and go to the hotel, so it would definitely have to be held sometime in the winter.
2. It’s in the middle of a desert.
3. There aren’t really that many furs in Navada/Arizona/New Mexico from what I’ve seen, and there’s already a fairly big furry convention in Colorado and a new one that’s going up called DenFur.
4. It would probably be very costly for people to fly out there in the first place, and knowing Vegas, hotel rooms would probably be very expensive as well. Not a lot of people have that kind of money.
5. It probably wouldn’t get that much attraction in general. It’s kind of far from everything, it’s new, and everyone would probably end up going to smaller conventions that are closer to them and a few bigger cons like Anthrocon. Why would someone pay a lot of money to fly out to a random furry convention in the middle of a desert that’s probably not going to have a lot of people in the first place? Why not just go to the smaller local furry convention that wouldn’t cost near as much or just wait for a big convention like Anthrocon where you know there’s going to be a lot of people?


----------



## Ciderfine (Jan 28, 2018)

You can blame how furries act in the past and still act now for RC. No living hotel will accept such a thing when they know they can stay open and cozy fresh to all the thousands of tourists, newbloods, famous people, families  or newly weds.

I mean think about it, why should a famous place make room for degenerates when their real stable economy brings so much more to the table? Having lived and having a house there  in a private villa community I can say Las vegas doesnt want trouble, they want normal tourists who will dive into everything there instead of just dressing up like animals.

Even con wise, there isn't much to do legally without raising security concerns or issues. You walk into a big casino with a fursuit on, your gonna get sec padding you down and escorting you out. No one wants freaks ruining human made elite businesses or experiences. Any suit would also have to deal with the very focused and extreme competition of the street cosplay performers there as well.

In all: You dont mix acid and gasoline together literally.


----------



## UberVoop (Apr 21, 2018)

What I want to know is why there isn't one in the poorman's Las Vegas.  Otherwise known as Laughlin NV.  If they are used to hosting Spring Break blowouts even a wild furry con would be tame by comparison.


----------



## ChocolateCoins (Apr 21, 2018)

I agree with the whole "if Phoenix has one, why doesn't Vegas" thing. I live in Vegas and  the one time I've been to Scottsdale in the summer I fainted from the heat.That being said I'd wouldn't host a furcon in the summer here anyway, April would be a good time, the temperatures have been mid 70s/ ear 80's during the day. Even if it was in the summer, all the casinos are mostly linked and have air conditioning. I find that there are actually a decent amount of furries in Vegas although most of them i've spoken to seem to be under 21. I wouldnt put a furcon on the strip but I feel like it would fit in nicely downtown/on Fremont street.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 21, 2018)

Would it get really yiffy and could I hire a furry prostitute?


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 21, 2018)

Ciderfine said:


> You can blame how furries act in the past and still act now for RC. *No living hotel will accept such a thing* when they know they can stay open and cozy fresh to all the thousands of tourists, newbloods, famous people, families  or newly weds.



Bolding this for truth because if you think large hotel chains don't talk, they do. lmao


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 21, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Would it get really yiffy and could I hire a furry prostitute?



Oh geez... I can see the furry slapper cards now <:

I'd totally go to a las vegas con simply because there'd be tons of other things to do when I got my fill of murry purry furry shit.


----------



## Suprehmo (Jul 22, 2019)

Vegas would have no problem hosting a con. Someone just needs to organize it. We do comic con, every tech, video game and con you can imagine, or don't want to imagine. Its Due time. 
Ps The weather is normal half the year so that's a bad excuse 
You can't even count the venues available.
Unless its me New years ,superbowl or edc there are plenty of rings available.
Finally about the costume people. They are a pain in the tail and most are disgusting but if you avoid downtown and stick to groups , which everyone should do anyways, and everyone will be fine. an annual one will be coming soon.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jul 22, 2019)

YES!!!! SOMEONE MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!!I WANT A LOCAL CON!!!!!


----------



## Rant (Jul 22, 2019)

There was once.

It ended badly.




Spoiler: Here's why.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jul 22, 2019)

Rant said:


> There was once.
> 
> It ended badly.
> 
> ...


Oh goddamn it....


----------



## Rant (Jul 22, 2019)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Oh goddamn it....


You knew it was bound to happen. :3


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jul 22, 2019)

I think this says it best!
_
CSI: As If Furry Cons Could Afford Las Vegas!!!!!_


----------



## Than0s (Jul 22, 2019)

Dont worry. With the reality stone, I can change that


----------



## Tani Coyote (Jul 24, 2019)

Well, considering several of the Corgi Events (the company that puts on GSFC, Aquatifur, DenFur, and PDFC) staff were recently in Vegas on July 4th weekend for hotel "things," something tells me that may soon change. Never mind one of the senior staff members having previously said they were going to Vegas in the Summer for Corgi business. 

Lord knows I'm signing up to volunteer/staff right away if it comes to fruition. 

As for why it hasn't happened before, well, several factors, that I've gathered as I've immersed myself in the community:

1. Resources. Cons are not cheap to start. And since there are lots of furcons around Vegas already, most of the furs with resources would opt to just go to one of those than sink money into one here.
2. Labor. It's surprisingly difficult to assemble a dependable volunteer force. I have heard that a lot of people who promise to help with any Vegas furcon project end up not dedicating themselves to it, and without dedicated labor, a con will rapidly fall apart.
3. A frayed community. Without getting into details, the Vegas fur community has had a lot of internal divisions, and these have manifested in attempts to plan conventions. If staff cannot put aside differences for the good of the project, the project will fail. 
4. Casinos. The vast majority of Vegas hotel venues are casinos. Not only do fursuits pose a security risk (and security is especially tight after the shooting incident), but... furs as a whole just don't gamble enough. There are furs who gamble a lot, yes. But are they able to replace the thousands of non-fur customers who are either retired seniors or families with money to burn? Probably not. Our money goes to the Dealer's Den and auctions. BLFC and Furrydelphia have pulled off miracles in scoring casino venues, but those casinos are also probably not as high up the list as Vegas ones. Vegas casinos have plenty of eager customers, and furs are, well... we're not a good investment. 

Now there are some large non-casino venues in Vegas, the largest being the Alexis Park Resort, which is basically right next to the airport. But the first three still remain.

This is why the Corgi event would have the best odds if it happens. Corgi obviously has resources. It has dedicated senior staff, and it will source the community for dedicated volunteers. If anybody can make a Vegas furcon happen, it will be them.


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 17, 2019)

Ciderfine said:


> I don't think giant animal fabric suits and 120 degree weather mix without some form of fatality.


There are 3 in Arizona though and that's as hot as you get temperature wise. (Arizona Fur Con, Itty Bitty Fur Con, and Painted Desert Fur Con)


----------



## Tani Coyote (Aug 22, 2019)

Home - Sin City Murr Con

And so, Corgi Events has officially created their Vegas furcon. With a twist: it will be 18+ only.


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 23, 2019)

Tani Coyote said:


> Home - Sin City Murr Con
> 
> And so, Corgi Events has officially created their Vegas furcon. With a twist: it will be 18+ only.


 When I only saw your post I was about to say: oh I've seen plenty of charming tiny fur cons that are 18+ only because they are too small and poor to handle the legal responsibilities of having to look out for kids.. than I saw the name... O___O So they are just going all in, in Los Vegas (which from my knowledge has a bad record for fandom conventions going very very wrong). Well, I hope it goes well for them, and that they don't get in trouble with the venue or end up with people getting unwanted harassment. Basically I just hope everyone can be safe and well.


----------



## Tani Coyote (Aug 23, 2019)

My thoughts:

Corgi Events is a for-profit company, with an explicit idea that allowing the CEO (Treble) to claim a paycheck will allow full-time dedication to running the various cons. 

Translation: Treble's livelihood depends on furcons existing. Were there a serious concern that any backlash from this would cause a national outcry that forces furries into the shadows, I don't think this would have been approved. 

Yes, a few people will get very upset at this but... if a single furcon can undo all the good done by all the other, mostly family-friendly cons, I don't think those people are worth trying to reason with. It's pretty obvious furs and furcons are a net good.


----------



## KiokuChan (Aug 26, 2019)

As long as they can keep people safe.


----------



## Findabayr (Jan 6, 2021)

Do you have any recent news on this topic? Perhaps someone knows about the existence of such parties, but which are only planned. I really will be glad of your answers, thank you in advance! Although I wouldn't be surprised if they aren't planned soon. On the one hand, it is good that large events are not held, so you can avoid additional infection of people, but to be honest, it is sooo boring at home. My only salvation is my furry animal, as well as various online services that have recently gained popularity. I mainly use the online casino in order to pass the time. How do you spend your time now?


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 6, 2021)

Findabayr said:


> Do you have any recent news on this topic? Perhaps someone knows about the existence of such parties, but which are only planned. I really will be glad of your answers, thank you in advance!


Nope, but considering that the pandemic is still a thing, I wouldn't be surprised if any cons end up getting cancelled or delayed.


----------



## Punji (Jan 6, 2021)

An 18+ only con sounds interesting, if only because no one would have to deal with all the damn children.

Las Vegas is not really a nice place for fursuiting I would think.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 15, 2021)

Punji said:


> An 18+ only con sounds interesting, if only because no one would have to deal with all the damn children.
> 
> Las Vegas is not really a nice place for fursuiting I would think.


RDMC isn't a full on con, but it is 18+................................................................................

Pool Party, Pup Mosh, Snuggle Room......................................................what more could you ask for!?


----------

